# 1992 Hi Power



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

This Hi Power is sitting on my bench waiting for parts at the moment but once it's up and running and tested I'll most likely be buying it. Looking forward to getting it so I can pull out the mag disconnect so it will have a decent trigger.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice hope it works out in your favor.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Gotta love a Hi Power. :smt023

Are those factory grips ?


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

Philco said:


> Gotta love a Hi Power. :smt023
> 
> Are those factory grips ?


No, those are from Altamont company, the factory grips are in the box and I may put them back on. Expect to have it off the bench and tested by the end of the week.


----------

